# Wanted: The sensation of sinning



## Fe 82 (Aug 25, 2009)

Why is it that every time you reach for a snack, it is high in carbohydrate??

Can anyone suggest a snack (sweet tasting or savoury) that tastes like you are sinning, without messing with your levels or being really high in fat content?

Those weekend afternoons and mid-evening moments are killing me...

x


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

maybe try popcorn if nothing else full of fibre and easy to make only needs lil amount of oil and is low carb


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hiya ... 

Dark Chocolate ... the higher the cocoa content the better ... If you pop it in the freezer and have a couple of squares at a time .. this was advised to me by the DSN and dietician as Nathan has a terrible sweet tooth ... It does work ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 25, 2009)

Honey roasted Cashew nuts.............love them


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 25, 2009)

I like walnuts and peanuts. Aparently walnuts are better for you than peanuts, but peanuts are low GI.

Failing that I chomp on raw carrots.


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 25, 2009)

I little suggestion for sinning, hmm where to start!

How about a glass or two of wine then a small carb snack, literally anything, to soak the booze up, time it right and there's not much of a spike and levels stay good!!


----------



## Fe 82 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hmm thanks guys! When buying some of these things this week, in the same aisle I have just discovered Waitrose own yoghurt coated nuts...i think half a bag is about 20g carbs but they are soooo good.  I think i might look into making my own...i'll let you know if i find a good recipe! (unless someone already has one?)
x


----------



## Steff (Aug 27, 2009)

MMM i like something similier that tesco do , there yougurt coated raisens i have half a bag 1 day then half the next there so yummy


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 27, 2009)

some marshmallows have no sugar in and they are low fat plus tastey 
raisins are well yummy.
at sainsburys they have in the salad bit some fresh lentils and pusles they are really nice and great for protein and vitamins and such. they sound horrid but are nice. try them.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 1, 2009)

I have an easiyo yoghurt maker and at the weekend made Greek Style Yoghurt which I had on strawberries, very yumy and indulgent, for an extra treat add some melted dark chocolate or a little honey. Even my dad liked the yoghurt and he normaly moans like made about anything I have attempted to make.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 16, 2009)

Carrot sticks with my own humous dip, or yoghurt and fresh ginger dip. Dried apple slices for a sweet tooth.


----------

